# The Show Is Coming!



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 23, 2011)

I have never had the opportunity to take my plants to a show as bloom timing has never been right. I thought this year would be different...maybe...I've been watching (agonizingly) over the past month as the sheaths emerged and grew on 3 of my Paphs, and my Psychopsis is working on a bud on its brand new 2nd spike!!!

Surely, I thought I will have something open by the show. 

I'm not even looking to win anything, it would just be nice to have a plant in the display and to show others in the society that I CAN bloom things on my own. 

Well, the show is tomorrow...and all I have are buds...big FAT buds that will be open by Monday I am sure. :sob:


----------



## Wendy (Sep 23, 2011)

That sucks. There is a show at the RBG next month though so let's hope they stay open and good for that one.

Only one of my three is going to be at the show tomorrow....the sandie and Fumimasa are past their best.


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 23, 2011)

this always happens at show time


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 23, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, you're not alone!
They'll be open Sun./Mon.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2011)

Next time! ity:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 23, 2011)

Awww. Our show is in 3 weeks, and I'm pretty sure all my stuff in bloom now will be done by then. :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 23, 2011)

That happens all the time! But there is a solution: more orchids...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2011)

on our orchid club website we have a page (site) called the virtual showtable. if your orchids never flower for a meeting or show, then you can post pictures of your orchids that people can see until the day when our server is no longer used! if any of you would like to post pictures there, just let me know. the site is at http://cnyos.org/virtualshowtable/index.php?cat=1 . It says for club members, but you will see that nobody has sent me pictures for this year, and since I'm the website dude, I'll upload pictures for you! Obviously, this isn't a replacement for posting here on the forum, but if you like the idea and would like to post a pic here 'just because', then let me know


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2011)

Cool idea, Charles.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks, but I wish our members would make use of it... I hear people ask in meetings.. "is that on teh website?" they don't even look or give suggestions for things

i'm sending good vibes that everyone's orchids will be in flower for your shows!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> thanks, but I wish our members would make use of it... I hear people ask in meetings.. "is that on teh website?" they don't even look or give suggestions for things...



You have that problem, also? At meetings, people ask what's on the calendar, when all they have to do is look at the newsletter.


----------

